# 8.0 Problems



## bitingenius (Jan 11, 2010)

I've been using FreeBSD for a number of years, and I downloaded the iso image for 8.0 (i386) on Friday. I usually use custom install and I got through partitioning labeling and setting up accounts and such with no errors, all the way to the final "Commit" selection. It asks if I want to visit setup for any last minute changes, but no matter what I pick after I take the Commit link it eventually kicks me back to the Commit menu. I can't get it to finish install and it won't boot off the HD. Also, on the way there I tried to select Sendmail and it does nothing there either...just kicks me back to the main menu. It's older hardware, but not that old, and the drive is 120G so there should be no space limitations. Any suggestions?


----------



## phoenix (Jan 11, 2010)

Does it work if you use the Standard install option?  That should narrow down where the issue is.


----------

